# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  South of La Pampa

## JLF

These photos I take in my beginnings. The place is located in the south of the province of La Pampa.
It was when he made a wait to hunt wild boar.





They are female red deer and their young.

----------


## jakewire

Great photo's , thanks JLF

----------


## JLF

https://youtu.be/rWRlWmBO0ko

----------


## JLF

https://youtu.be/2g8QezQLPrc

----------

